# Red Tailed Shark



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

Just a nice picture I got last night that I wanted to share with everyone


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

So pretty ⭐


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

Beautiful fish. That rock. Is that basalt?


----------



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

Death_by_Dinosaurs said:


> Beautiful fish. That rock. Is that basalt?


Actually it is a fake rock I grabbed from Amazon, my RTS was in a community tank for about a year but has recently gotten very territorial so for right now I had to put him in a quick throw together tank by himself 😁


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

I’ve been trying find out if basalt is safe cuz I just put a bunch of in one of my aquariums. I’m pretty sure it’s safe, I just want to confirm. Your fake rock looks nice too though.
✌


----------



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

Death_by_Dinosaurs said:


> I’ve been trying find out if basalt is safe cuz I just put a bunch of in one of my aquariums. I’m pretty sure it’s safe, I just want to confirm. Your fake rock looks nice too though.
> ✌


Basalt is a totally inert rock as long as it’s just natural basalt with not dyes or additives, thanks, that’s his temporary home


----------

